# ?
,  ?

----------


## Andyko

:Cool:

----------

,  ...

----------


## niks35

(  )

----------


## Moonspell

,    "",   .

----------


## Moonspell

,        ,        ,      ( ,  ,   ).

----------

.

----------


## Ksu78

, ..   ,    / -  .       -   (  ).

----------

- - .. -.(       ...

----------


## 34

,    .




> , ..   ,    / -  .       -   (  ).


, ,     ??
       ?

----------


## Atania

,

----------


## Loris

> , ..   ,    / -  .


  ,      ?

----------


## _100

.    ( 5   , ..           ). 
          "",          97 ,     .         ,    ,    .
!
  ,     50-100 .. ().   ,     ,    3 ..   .
    1  (      ,       ).  .
      ,      .
   ,       .

----------

-  .    -  :  ""     .  /  .

----------

,          ...    -         ... -            -    !

----------

> -


  , ,    -    ...

----------

,    ,    ,    ,  ,  100 000       ,            ,    .

----------

,

----------

"        ,  :      .  ,     -.      102     -    ,      (. 183  ).   ,    ,  . 

           .     ( -)        ,       -,    ,    (    , ?).            ()    .      -   .     ,   :       ,          ,   ,   ,          183  .        , -    .       ,     ,    -          . 



   ,   29  2003           .  30 - 2003          .      28  1992 .  632 ,    :         - ;  ;        ;   -  (,   ..).            .          .  -,  ,         ()     .    -    :     ,       .     . 

         (. 1    24.06.1998  89-). ,       ,  ,     ,    -.     ,      ,      -   ,        . ,    -           (). 

,       ,        .  -       . "

      -    ....

----------

,         3 ,   ,     ,     2               ,        ,        ,   ,   .                .            .

----------


## Staneslava

,    ,    ?      .

----------


## 34

?
   - 20

----------

-,          ,          .     ?      " "?     ,       .

----------

,       , - , ,      ,   ,   .     +    -    -    .. (: )

----------

.   .      " ".              .         ,       .          : "   ".          ,          -    .     ,          ,                  .      .

----------

,         .  -    -       .

----------


## elena_buh38

,   ,    ,   ,   ,  - ," " .     .

----------


## wega74ru

,    , 
   ;
1.       .  8000 
2.  10 
3.     .  500 .
 8510 
   "      . "   ?
   , +   .     .

----------


## Sunkitty

> "      . "   ?


  ,      ?

----------

,  ,    ,            ,        ,       ,           .

----------


## Sunkitty

> ,  ,    ,            ,        ,       ,           .


-   ?

----------

-

----------


## tshv

,            2008 .,     "" .          ?

----------


## .

> ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  - ," " .     .


+1...  ""   .....

----------

,    .     - .     .

----------


## tshv

.,   ,   ..  "" ,   "",  ,   .

----------


## Sunkitty

> ,    .     - .     .


      ,   -     ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


    ?    ...
    ?     ?

----------


## Sunkitty

> ?    ...
>     ?     ?


     .  :yes:     ,      ,    ,  ,   ,          ?

----------


## .

> .,   ,   ..  "" ,   "",  ,   .


    -     :Smilie:

----------


## Elen

!
, ,  !
 .     2007.,          2,3,4 .       .    ,      (  ) . (       ,               ).     ,   , ..   .     ,     .,  ,              .      ,   (,       ???)       ,     .. ,    .  .8.1  8.2 .      ?      ? 
   !

----------


## Elen

,   ???

----------


## Sunkitty

,           ,  ,   ...  ,  ,      ...

----------


## Elen

,   ,        ?
    , .       ,    
 12  2007 . N 04-09/169
"       "
 4.            . ,                ,      5   .
          .


   , 
    	 .. 

  .   
          ,  ,    
(.      28  1992 . N 632)
(   14  2001 .)
 5.                         ,   ,         ,              .
 6.            ,   ,         .               5  .

 ,    ,       ?   ,         5  ,    , SOS   -?

----------


## +

-. .   (   /  ,    )    - - .     -   2 .  .     ?      ( ). , .

----------


## 07

!   ( )       .     : "_         ."_  " _    ..."_
.. ,           ?
   ,    !    ,     ,      ,   .
  ? ,  !!! :Help!:

----------


## tshv

,      (),         .             .     , ..        .
07    ,     ( ),         .

----------


## 07

> .


    ?

----------


## tshv

,   (   :yes:  )

----------


## +

- . . ,    .     ,     ,       .       (8 ).           .

----------

(1),          ,     5      .       ,  ,          .     5 ,    .   ,    ,      5  ( ),             ( ).       11,68  ,  .       ,         :Smilie:

----------

:                      -     -   ?          ,                 ?

----------


## Lippa

,         ,        , ()?

----------


## Nattaha

*Lippa*,   -... - ..
 - ,      ,     ...   :Cool:

----------


## Lippa

,       .         ,     .       " "?
   .       ?

----------


## 07

,     !            . !  :yes:     . , ,  ! :Embarrassment:  
  ,  ,        ,       ! :Frown:    ,  !

     ?

----------


## +

- ,        450 . .   - 3 .     ,        - ,   ,    ,     ,     .

----------

.           ,

----------

, .     .     -   ?

----------

,   " ",  0,055   1   ,  11,68   (       )     -,      5.

----------

! 
     \   ,            -20000 .    ,  " ",   ,   .
,  -          ,   ?

----------


## Olga376

.   3 .  .       ,   ,      ,      ,     (,   )        (    -     .     ). ,   ,    .            ,   ,     .  ,       ,   .  ,   .   ,   .            ?

----------


## saigak

,  ,  3  -  .
  ,  ,      .       ""             .      ,       .     ""     13  200   .

----------


## Olga376

?

----------

> ,   " ",  0,055   1   ,  11,68   (       )     -,      5.


 !           1  "" - 0,612   !!! ..    1     5     - 237,49 . !

----------


## Ramzeskg

.   ,       .   .    70000 -.       .    .

----------


## dana

,  -  " " -           , , .      ,       .       5     40 ,     ,  20 ,    .     ,    ,        -     ,    ..         (          5   700  !,             ),     .        ,   ,     -  ,          ,   . -         ,     ,          .

----------


## saigak

> ?


 ,    (  5),    .

----------


## Olga376

,                  .      ,           . -         ?

----------


## dana

?   ,       .

----------


## Olga376

,     .9  , .    11.03.02  115.        . ,     .            .     .9, ,         .      ,   .  ,      .

----------


## dana

,          ,     .           .        ,      ,     ,     .      ,   -  .     - ,        .    -    -    .  -   ,        ,         .

----------


## vent_de_la_mer

> ,   " ",  0,055   1   ,  11,68   (       )     -,      5.






> !           1  "" - 0,612   !!! ..    1     5     - 237,49 . !


 ,         ?
  .

----------


## Olga376

-  1   131    .       .      .              .

----------


## dana

,     .     -      .

----------


## Olga376

,    1      ?

----------


## dana

.  ,  .      -     ,     ,        ,   .

----------

> !           1  "" - 0,612   !!! ..    1     5     - 237,49 . !


, - ,      51   . 5

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?    ...
>     ?     ?


     ,   ,  ,      .     ...
        90-,              .   (   5 ),    ,   , - -  15000  60000   -    -     .
  -          ...
           -     (     ).              -      .   .          ,   -         .    5    20-30     ,      .  :Big Grin:

----------


## Olga376

,         ,     .         -   ,     .          ?    ,  ,         .

----------


## dana

-      ,    ? -  ,   .     ? - ,       ,   .  ,    ,    .    ,     -   .  ,     ,        ?  .        .      ,    ...

----------


## Olga376

,          ,        ,   .       .        ?      ,      ,      .        -  -    ?

----------

.
     480     800

----------


## Olga376

,        .      -     .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

???!!!  ?      :Wow:

----------

!   -?!     ? ., 3 ,  ,  ...   ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ., 3 ,  ,  ...


C 3-     -  200. (  ),    ,       ,      :Frown:  

   -       ,   -.   ,   ?

----------


## dana

-       2 .    ,  ,      .              (       ),  ,      ,   ,        .   ,                 ,          ,    - ,      !     ,         . -    . ,  ,  -    ?

----------

** , 


> ?


    ( ,!)   2003 ,       ,  .    - !  , ,    ,     ?   (  )   ,    ,    .    !  :Cool:   :yes:

----------


## 29

> , ,    ,     ?


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:     -  - 400 , 20    10 ,   -      .        .        15      .
              ,       ,  - ,      -- :No-no:

----------


## leu_alex

,       ""         " "...
,  - ( ) ...

----------

,     
 300 .    -

----------


## GGV

,  -,          .. .. ,    ..    ...   :Wow:

----------


## natpol

> ,    ,


  , ,   .

    -         ()  . ,    ,    ,      . ,   -   .

----------

,   !

    ... 

,      ,   ?
  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ... 
> 
> ,      ,   ?
>   ?


 0,1

----------

,  . .           .

----------


## Alisa55

,  ,      .     05.04.2007.  204       ,       11.02.2007.   .     .

----------


## KSA

! 27.03.2008     182            ,      5  2007  N 204 "                        ".       (13,2008 )   13,16,17     4      ""     , ..            ,         .       (   ) ,   ""         ,   .       ?

----------


## YUM

.  -   ,  :Wow:     ?


       :

       ,
          ...
          :
       ,
         .
     ,   ;
   ,       ,
   : "  , ,  


       ?

       ". -
   " *  ,
     ,    
          ;
       :
         ". -
   "  !
   !      !
    ,      
      - ;
    , ,  !" -
   ",       ". -
    . - "    ". -
   "   ". - "    .
   , , -    .
    ,     ,
       ,
     ,    ;
          ". -
   ",   ?" - "!   .
       , !
      ,    ".
         .

..

----------

() ?      ,     40  +  12  +   5000...
   ?




 , 

 19  2007 . N 703





6.                            () .
           ()             V, IV, III      ,    I      ,    , :
     150   ;
  III         5%     ;
         .

----------

10 .         .   .

----------


## KSA

,    ? :Gentelmen:

----------

.   ,   .  ,  .

----------


## KSA

,        - .  .  -  500  1000 ,    - 30-60 .

----------

?       . .     .

----------


## KSA

:Smilie:     - 20- . !

----------

> 10 .         .   .


-,     ,   .     " "           .    .   ,          ,         .
..        ,          ()    .
 ,       . 
 ,  ,  - "         ".

----------

> 10 .         .   .


 !!!
   .       . ,       ,     " ".

       .   ? 
    . ,  5  ,     ,      .

  ,       ,      !

----------


## Natk_A

. :-(         .   .      ,        .     .  -    .   ,       .   600 .    .    ,    :             ,        (   )   ,      .           .          .?      ?

----------


## Olia K.

.      ,   ,       17 .      - ,     ,       183

----------

!!!

----------


## Maggy_VM

..  !!! ,!   .  .    ,  ( /)  .       .      ,   .        (.  ),    .    ?

----------


## Maggy_VM

!!!!!

----------


## Olia K.

> !!!!!


  ..  -,     .  .  ,   .

----------


## Maggy_VM

.

----------

4   29   20 ?

----------

20  ,     ,

----------


## Olga376

(  -   ),    ? -        ,      , ..    .     -       .   ,     .

----------

,  ,

----------


## SvetaS

. .     -   ??

----------


## 88

,      ?     -   .       .         ,      (  20-40 )  ?         ?     .

----------


## Inga_rzn

.                       .      ,       .         ,        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .                       .      ,       .         ,        .


             .

----------


## Inga_rzn

,     ,          .      ,      .  ,     ,    .

----------


## dana

,         .   ,      ,       11   4,        ? - ,   ,    ....  :Frown:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,         .   ,      ,       11   4,        ? - ,   ,    ....


     ,     **   .

----------


## dana

"    " ,  "   ",     1     "   " - .    ,      . ,    ,     ,   .  ,   ,  19  .

----------


## anandra2003

,    .      2006   ,  "  ,    ".       ,        "        "...     7000,    ,     (4,16 3  )  .  2007        ,    20 000.     ...   40 000 (   ).      (  ,   ),      ,     500 . ,     100     , .       .  !

  4  ,          !              .    !

----------


## dana

> ,     **   .


, .     ,    , ..    -  .  ,  .   ,  ,       ,      .     ,  .

----------


## Runova

> 0,1


  0.11,     0,25,             /,        .       ,       .     0,76

----------


## dana

,  "" -        ,  .   -   (      ,      ,       ), ,   ,          ,  .   :Wow:     600    .    , , ,     ,  -  ,  -        .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,  "" -        ,  .   -   (      ,      ,       ), ,   ,          ,  .      600    .    , , ,     ,  -  ,  -        .


 , ,  ... :Wink:

----------

,          .    .  ???  :Wow:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,          .    .  ???


 . .  ,       .

----------


## Maggy_VM

> ,          .    .  ???


    ,     . .       ,    .,  . .         (     ).   ,     .,     ,     .
     ,    ,   ,    .

----------


## dana

> , ,  ...


, -      " "  :Wink:    ,        ...     ,        "" .      - 3 ,    ,  ,          ?              .  :Frown:

----------


## Inga_rzn

> ,     . .       ,    .,  . .         (     ).   ,     .,     ,     .
>      ,    ,   ,    .


           .

----------


## Maggy_VM

> .


      ?

----------


## Maggy_VM

.
    : -    - 16 .,    0,753,   - - 123 .      0,2 /3 ( ),  2,4   .   - 8 ./ (5-  ), -,  . -1,6, -,     - 1,21 ( 5-  )
2,4  8  1,6  1,21  5=185,86 .  , 2230,27 . -  . ..     ,     .
   ?    ?

----------

().      -    ,     ( 2 ),  ,   ,   (    -  /,         ).  , ,   ... .   ?  -   :Wow:     40 . .  ?    4 . .  40 000,0    ?  ,   :        5          .  ,     4        .  ,    ,   ,   , .. ,   ,      .   ,   .   ,       :Smilie: 
     ,  ,      - ,      .   ,    .   -  (  ),      ,   -               .   !  ,    4  5  - .

----------


## Inga_rzn

> ?


         .       .

----------

....

 :   ,      ,   ....

     (   ),     ,  ,  ...

   ,   : " " ...

       ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (   ),     ,  ,  ...


,     -       ,      ?   ?

----------


## :LaNa:

> .
>     : -    - 16 .,    0,753,   - - 123 .      0,2 /3 ( ),  2,4   .   - 8 ./ (5-  ), -,  . -1,6, -,     - 1,21 ( 5-  )
> 2,4  8  1,6  1,21  5=185,86 .  , 2230,27 . -  . ..     ,     .
>    ?    ?


,     5-  .
          4-    ,  5-   ,    (8   248,4   ).
   (     :Smilie: ) 1,48  2008.
     .

----------


## A-lexa

!! :Dezl: 
       ,    .    .    12396. ,      ,   1   .    :  !!!   :  ,        ,     ?   ?  ,      ?

----------


## Maggy_VM

> ,     5-  .
>           4-    ,  5-   ,    (8   248,4   ).
>    (    ) 1,48  2008.
>      .


           ,    .
-  1.48 -   4-  .
, ,    -      ,   ?

----------


## Maggy_VM

> !!
>        ,    .    .    12396. ,      ,   1   .    :  !!!   :  ,        ,     ?   ?  ,      ?


  .   ,    ?       .

----------


## Berr

> :  ,        ,     ?   ?  ,      ?




 -        .  -  (,  ., ..      ).     ,   .       ,      -      .   (  )    . 50-100.

----------

?

----------


## Inga_rzn

> ?

----------


## A-lexa

> -        .  -  (,  ., ..      ).     ,   .       ,      -      .   (  )    . 50-100.


  ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

(    ).       -  .          .

----------


## A-lexa

,            .    ,     ...     ?  :Redface:    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

,        ,      ,      ,      5-     ))

----------

,    . 
 "   ,    "123" ,  -  ...
   .24,34,39  "  ..", .11.18.19  " ..."
     . .8.1, 8.2  .
   "123"      "123"      .
   2007.  "123"      ,   ."
         2000 ,  "123"
  10000 .          .
, !!!

----------


## Berr

> ,     ?


  ,     .




> 2000 ,  "123"
>  10000 .


     ,    3000,   .

----------

?

----------


## -7

:Wink:          ,   ..

----------


## saigak

!     . :War:

----------


## natpol

,             ,     ?
      ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,             ,     ?
>       ?


       . :Smilie:       .

----------


## natpol

.       ?   ?   (    ,    -   ,   -   - )             ?

----------

,   ,         .        ,      .    ,      . 
     -       . - (/     3  ,   ,      )

----------

:      
 : 19.03.2009

                .    - ,   17.03.2009  14561/08             " "   ,   8.41   "          ".   .. ,  .
 :
   :      
   :      

   17.03.2009  14561/08   , ,            22.01.2009  14561/08       .

                .        , ,    " "     ,     .

           ,    "" .    ,        ,    .   1    24.06.1998  89- "    ",    ,     ,     .                         .

  " "          ,                ( - ).              ,   ,     - ""   .

        ,       22.01.2009  14561/08       " ":


" ,     ,       ,     ,         .
     1    24.06.1998  89- "    " ( -   )        .
                 ,   ,    -                    .
      ,     (, , ,     ).
 12          :      ,       ;                  ;          .         ,         .
,             .     ,       ,       ,       ."



     ,               .  ,    " "           ,  ,   ,  .

----------

,           .        ?

----------


## yellu

2009 ,

----------


## Elenge

,                .
     .    ,    ,      .  - ,       - 100 .  ,    , ,      -    :Frown: 
       ,      ..

----------

2009  - 1,62 ( )  1,32 (         ,    ).

    ,   ...        ,     ...  ,     ...

----------

-     ,      ...

         ,    ...     ...     ,     ,      5...   :Smilie:

----------


## Prickly

,     ""  ,        (    ,          ...):



> 09-10490/08-1
> 22.01.2009
>       : , ,
>        "       " ( - )        30.10.2008   N 47-4208/08.
>  ,   ,         ,    ,          ,     .
>      "" ( - )         .     . 3 . 284     .
>                  11.06.2008 N 80     ,  . 8.1       ( - ).
>    30.10.2008   .
>        .
> ...

----------

...     ,        ...      ...

----------


## juta

. ,        -  ....      ...
     ,        ( ,   )...    ? (    ,    - )

----------

,          -  !!!     ,          .
       ,    ,  1   "5"  ,    ,         ,       .        ,    .     , ..            ,   =  ...

----------


## juta

> ,    ,  1   "5"  ,    ,         ,       . ...


,   ... ,  .       ,   ? 5 ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,   ... ,  .       ,   ? 5 ?


  .=5    ,  .=5 -      .  .     ,   . ,    ,       .  -  . .

----------


## Mafservic

> ,   ,    ,   ,   ,  - ," " .     .


 ,          ,            .

----------

" ,         ,            ."

    ,      ,  :Smilie:       ?    ...

----------

,         "       ()"       .      .

----------

...    ,     -,        .      ,   , ..      .    .
       ,     (   ,  ,     ).        .
,   -  , .. ,     ...

----------


## 75

.       ,           .             .    ,         .       ,    ,     ,    ,   3  (       )     .  ,   .     .  ,  .   ,       .   ,     ,         .             ?        ?

----------


## natpol

> 


      ,        ,       .  .    .

----------


## 75

,      .    ,  .   ,       .        ,         ,      . )))    .                             (    )   ?        .

----------


## stas

> 


   ?     .

----------


## Prickly

*75*,    ,     , ..  !     ,       ,         (      ).     ?

----------

-    .   ,     "   ..."().   -    ...    -     ...   -        .
       (    ),  ,      .  5  .

  ,  .

----------


## 75

stas
  ?       .   ,         "",  :

 1.        
 2.        
 3.      
 4.     

, ,       ,      .   4           ,   - .     .        ,         ,    .

----------


## 75

> *75*,    ,     , ..  !     ,       ,         (      ).     ?


  ,   ,        , .    ,        . (((

----------


## Zimischka

> stas
>   ?       .   ,         "",  :
> 
>  1.        
>  2.        
>  3.      
>  4.     
> 
> , ,       ,      .   4           ,   - .     .        ,         ,    .


   4,                 .          ,    .     (     ,      ).

----------


## Zimischka

,    !!!    (    4,   7)-       ,    ,   :        ??? ..      1    1,    7    2,  1?????

----------


## 75

Zimischka

   ,    .        .    ,      6%, , ,    .      .     .   ,   .

----------

> ,    !!!    (    4,   7)-       ,    ,   :        ??? ..      1    1,    7    2,  1?????


  2 -

----------


## stas

> 4           ,   - .


*75*,    .  .        -   .   .

----------


## cate2004

17.03.09  14561/08  
-     (..  )
-   (, )
-     
      2008 . , ..       .       ,  .

----------


## Zimischka

75 ,     ,                  .

----------

?    ?

----------


## Prickly



----------


## DRTC

> 17.03.09  14561/08  
> -     (..  )
> -   (, )
> -     
>       2008 . , ..       .       ,  .


   ....,      ))

----------


## dana

,          ,     ,    ,  ,   ,      40 .  ,     ...    ,        , ,  .

----------


## tat220271

,  ,  : ,  , ,    ,    ,     .   ,     ,    , ,  ,     .     ,      ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## PROFIT account

:Big Grin:

----------


## DERS

> -   (  ).

----------

> 17.03.09  14561/08  
> -     (..  )
> -   (, )
> -     
>       2008 . , ..       .


" ", 2009, N 7

  -     


(     
 17.03.2009 N 14561/08)

17  2009 .

-         ,                   (   ) <1>.      <2>,    ,    "  "   .
        .             ,        ( ,   ..)   ,    <3>.
 ,              (         <4>),                . ,          (.  " ", 2008, N 13, . 29).
--------------------------------
<1> http://arbitr.ru/presidium/nadzor/21183.html.
<2>       23.01.2008 N 32-330/2008-13-3-.
<3>  16    10.01.2002 N 7-; . 1    24.06.1998 N 89-.
<4>  12    24.06.1998 N 89-.


27.03.2009

----------


## Zimischka

......       ....

----------


## MarusiaME

> -


   ?! .!  .

----------


## MicR

> " ", 2009, N 7
> 
>   -     
> 
> 
> (     
>  17.03.2009 N 14561/08)


   ,     .        ,         .
          ,  " -  "   , ..     .   ,        , ..      ,      (   ),       . -   ,    .         8  2006 . N -6-21/132@     .
 : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=291069
  #21 (   )       ( 15.05.2009),         .

----------


## LVC

2009 .   -       2007 .     .            ,      ,        ,       ...........      ,   ,   - .       =   50   100  .          .
    14600 .     ,     2007 .    ,        2008 ,   -   :     ?  ,        . 
         :              ,         (!)   ,             . 
   ,      (!)   ,  !           .          ?!      . 
 ,         .

,       ,   ,     .    ,  ,       ,    :  ,      ,            ( , , ...)
     ""      .

----------


## MicR

> ,       ,   ,     .


          . ,          ,         ,        .  ,       -    . 
**  -   .
**  -   ,   ,              . ..          -  ,      -   ,  ,      "",     (  )   ,   .
**  -     ,      ,         .  -     ! :yes:

----------


## LVC

> ,      (!)   ,  !


. 

      (   !),          . ,      ,     ,     :           .    :    ,   .

----------


## MicR

> . 
> 
>       (   !),          . ,      ,     ,     :           .    :    ,   .


... ,     -      ...

----------


## cate2004

2007 .      . 2     ,   ,        50 000 ,      !!!!     684 .
,                    2009.,     .       .    .

----------

.      8 . .        .     .         .

----------


## MicR

> .      8 . .        .     .         .


  ( )   5.

----------


## cate2004

.

----------

> .


  :yes:

----------


## Andyko

> .


  :Wink:

----------

:Big Grin:

----------

> ( )   5.


..  ,         5??? :EEK!:

----------


## cate2004

, 5 -     ,     .    3  2009   ".   ..."   5.

----------


## MicR

> ..  ,         5???


       , ..       .

----------

, .       .     .            .  !

----------


## ZZZhanna

-   .      ,       .  ,       .

----------

,   .    ,   ,    .       .     .  :
1.  .
  0,000529*260*1,2*1,62*5 = 1,34  

2.    
5.  9,94*15*1,2*1,32*5 = 1180,87  . 
       . 
     ,   ?     ? 
.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MicR

,      5  2007 . N 204.        .

----------

HELP!!!!!        !
   -   ! ,  -            ?
   ,    :
1.          (  ,   ,   5     ).      .?
2.      ( ,    -    .   ).  ?
3.     -   " ".      , "" 500  , 15 ,   ,  ( ) . 
         ,     ,   ,  ",     +    (      ) -   ".      700.  ,      -  ! ,  ,          (-) (2  )!
  !

----------


## MicR

,      ,   (. 16   10.01.2002  7-    ).

                28.08.92  632.         12.06.2003  344.

           .          8  2006 . N -6-21/132@     .    : #21 http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=291069

----------


## irarap

> -


   ,

----------


## RadugaKr

,    ?               ?  :Wink:

----------


## 1

, 6% ,    
 2   2006 .
   ,         (    :Redface: )
 !!!

----------

.   ,  ,    .     (  15-20)      (          ,  -  ).  ,             .  ,      ,   -   ?   ?       ,     ?

----------

> , .       .     .            .  !


     .

----------

.      ,  ,     ,           ???  ???

----------

.

----------

.      -   .       ? , ?

----------

.

   . 1    24.06.1998 . N 89- "    "        .

                 ,   ,    -                    .

      ,     (, , ,     ).

 12          :      ,       ;                  ;          .         ,        .

,             . 

      ,       .,        ,       .

     .
    22.01.2009 . N 14561/08   N 32-330/2008-13/3-3

----------


## abonent101

-

----------

*abonent101*, ,       .

----------


## abonent101

** , 
  ,     ( ),       (  ),        .

----------


## Kasandra2008

?                    ,       !        ,             ?

----------


## saigak

, ,   ,   "" ,     .

----------


## Kasandra2008



----------

,       ,        3000,    50000.

----------


## zharkov65

16  2010 . N 30


     ,
,    
(   )

    4  18    24  1998  N 89- "    " (   , 1998, N 26, . 3009; 2001, N 1, . 21; 2003, N 2, . 167; 2004, N 35, . 3607; 2005, N 19, . 1752; 2006, N 1, . 10; N 52, . 5498; 2007, N 46, . 5554; 2008, N 30, . 3616, N 45, . 5142; 2009, N 1, . 17)      5.2.56.1         ,       29  2008 . N 404 "       " (   , 2008, N 22, . 2581, N 42, . 4825, N 46, . 5337; 2009, N 3, . 378, N 6, . 738, N 33, . 4088, N 34, . 4192, N 49, . 5976; 2010, N 5, . 538) :
1.         , ,     (   ).
*2. ,    , ,     (   )  2009          ,      1  2010 .*

- -    ?     ?   ,   ?

----------


## zharkov65

,
,    
(   )
16.                        .
     !!!

----------


## saigak

,  30.06  ...

----------

... 
 ,  ,      ,  ....
     ,  300 ,           ,       ...    ?

----------


## zharkov65

-        !!!

----------


## Kasandra2008

.     :           ,              .               ,       .

----------


## zharkov65

> .     :           ,              .               ,       .


        ( 15  :Stick Out Tongue: ).            !!!!    -.       .       :Frown:

----------


## zharkov65

:       20   ?

----------


## tat220271

> 16  2010 . N 30
> 
> 
>      ,
> ,    
> (   )
> 
>     4  18    24  1998  N 89- "    " (   , 1998, N 26, . 3009; 2001, N 1, . 21; 2003, N 2, . 167; 2004, N 35, . 3607; 2005, N 19, . 1752; 2006, N 1, . 10; N 52, . 5498; 2007, N 46, . 5554; 2008, N 30, . 3616, N 45, . 5142; 2009, N 1, . 17)      5.2.56.1         ,       29  2008 . N 404 "       " (   , 2008, N 22, . 2581, N 42, . 4825, N 46, . 5337; 2009, N 3, . 378, N 6, . 738, N 33, . 4088, N 34, . 4192, N 49, . 5976; 2010, N 5, . 538) :
> 1.         , ,     (   ).
> ...

----------


## zharkov65

!!!     30    . "        " - . ,     .    :Big Grin:

----------


## yula58

...        (     ).             :Frown:    ,    2007   .  2007     ,  2008   1 . 
    2009 , ..             :Frown: .
  ?        ..          ...

----------


## cate2004

:     ()  ?   ,   .     ,..   ,      .       2009 , ..      .,    .     .

----------


## step7707

2009 . wr.gosnadzor.ru

----------


## yula58

cate2004,    .       ,   .

----------


## Atania

> .


    ,     


> .,    .


.    ,  , ,  ,

----------


## yula58

,   ,         )

----------


## cate2004

Yula58       ,    :   .       ,  ,   ().

----------


## hiker

,    ,  ,   ,     .     ,     :Smilie: 
   6 ,   2 :Smilie:

----------

""      ?
      ""?

----------


## Freya

.... ,   2 ,    ,   . :yes:      .  ,    -  ,   5    .....   ""     ....    .     ,        "",       ...,      ,      .

----------

,    ,   2006-2007  , ,          ?

----------


## LenkSAn

. . .  .   4 .      .  .                        .

----------


## mizeri

,       ,     ,   -        (    "" )),           . 
   ,       (  ),     (  - ),      ,    +  ( -). 
   ,   ,      .     ,       .
       .         ( )  ,      (   )         .    -   ( )    ,      -  ,   ..,     , ..        .     ,         - ..      .
    -   /    ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

-        ,      .
  -    - ,      ...  :Frown:  
      - ,      ...          -  500 000 .  :Frown: 
       ...

----------


## mizeri

> -        ,      .


  :Smilie: ),  ,           .   ,      ,        ,       (        :Redface: ).        .

----------

, ,    (   )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


  ,        ,    ( )  :Frown:  .     :Frown:  .       ,     ..    10 .  ,    .

----------


## TATKA007

..
       ?
    ,      
http://www.integral.ru/pay/s_common.php
   ( )  ?
      ? 
   ..  -?

----------


## zharkov65

> ?


         , .   ,     .  .         , ..  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zharkov65

: http://wr.gosnadzor.ru/. P.S.    .

----------


## TATKA007

*zharkov65*     ..  ))  ,     ,  ..    - ,      ,    ,       :Big Grin:

----------

,   ?    ,          .      .

----------


## blue_fire

=)))  ,     ,  ,     ,       . .
 ,     700           .

----------

.        ,          .      ,   ? ?

----------

> ,   ?    ,          .      .


    ?  .      ?    ?  .  ?

----------


## neli77

01   , - ? ,     ?
   ?

----------


## margotim1

.    ,      ,  ,.         .    ,   ?

----------

,  .           ?

----------

. 
    - 1   ,  - 10000    ,      ,  2009   -   90 .  ,   2009       . ,  .
      "".   .    5- :
1. ,   ...
2.  
3.    
4.   
   -      ,          .
  ,    ,   ,    .

     :   


              . ,    ,       ,     .   -      ,             ().           ,  . . 8.2  8.41     .

 ,           ,    -     ,                <1>.  ,            ,    .
--------------------------------
<1>  ..           // . 2008. N 4.

        17  2009 .     N 14561/08              .             ,        ,   .            . . 1  12    24  1998 . N 89- "    ",      " "       .
"...    1    24.06.1998 N 89- "    " ( -   )        .
                 ,   ,    -                    .
      ,     (, , ,     ).
 12          :      ,       ;                  ;          .         ,         .
,             .     ,        ,       ,       ".
       ,                ,          - -   .
 ,  N 14561/08          ,  ,  ,     .  ,  ,     " ",       .
                 -   30  2009 .          (. 33    30  2008 . N 309- "     16   "   "      ").  ,        ,     .
  ,     ,    N 14561/08  ,      .  ,           ,   (    )    ,        ,          .
          ,     ,    .  ,    ,     ,        . ,           .
  ,             ,     -   15  2005 .   N 56-41969/04:
"    1  N 89-        .                   ,   .   ,        .
     ,  (),  ,      .
,      ,            ...
      ,        ,    ,  ".
   -       ,                 ,             ,    -           . ,        .

..

. -

27.04.2009

----------


## shanna197

,    .    ,   ,   ,    2500 .     .  :Big Grin:

----------


## yula58

,         ,            :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## basovamarina

(   - )              17.03.2009   14561/08.    .....  ????

----------


## saigak

> .....


  ?

----------


## Billy87

,      20   , 24,     ??

----------


## ellenka36

> (   - )              17.03.2009   14561/08.    .....  ????


 ? ? ?   ?

----------


## 232RMO

,     ?

----------


## basovamarina

> ?


       . .       .
 .         .  .     50   (   )

----------


## basovamarina

!          1-4  ?

----------


## saigak

> ,      20   , 24,     ??


,  .

----------


## zharkov65

!!!  -    .            . - .        ,    !

----------


## zharkov65

> .


    ,   .       .

----------


## Buh545



----------


## 88

"        .       ". -     ?  ?

----------


## Palit

!
, ,   .

  1  2  2010       .      ,      .
  (,   ....)    3  4  2010 . 
   ,       3  4  2010  .         .

   ,       :    ????

----------

> (,   ....)


 ,    ,    ,       ( - ),            !

  ,  ,         1000:0,73=1370    1 
():  1  ,       -  ,  34,25  ,    !  

      ,       .

----------


## Palit

!
,        ?
 2009  0.009,  2010  0.033 -...

----------


## ladena

,   :Embarrassment:    .  ? !!!
  1,2,3,4 .2010   .  15      .  -,    -  .  ?

----------


## AlisaCC

4    ,    3 ,     (3 ,   ),      1 7.7 ,         . ,      ,        250        ( - ).

----------


## Princ2011

!        .

----------


## lena63

!!!!    .- ,   ,    , 2  , 8 ...(-,,).   .   ,  ,     ...     ?     . ?  2 .      .... ?        .   ?       ,     .

----------


## Palit

-  , ,     2011 ?

----------


## Sibiryachca

2011?  .   , . :Smilie:

----------


## Sibiryachca

> !!!!    .- ,   ,    , 2  , 8 ...(-,,).   .   ,  ,     ...     ?     . ?  2 .      .... ?        .   ?       ,     .


      ,              1 .    20  .    .

----------


## E-lenochka

http://mvf.klerk.ru/otvets/otv0104.htm - 
     ,      :



> 1    24.06.1998 N 89- "    " ( -   )        . 
> 
>                  ,   ,    -                    . 
> 
>       ,     (, , ,     ). 
> 
>  12          :      ,       ;                  ;          .         ,         . 
> 
> ,             .     ,        ,       ,       .


  -    ,     .        ,   .     .     . ..         .   ,         . 
              " "?

----------

.       ?      ?

----------

> http://mvf.klerk.ru/otvets/otv0104.htm - 
> 
> ..         .   ,         . 
>               " "?


            .       ,   .

        .
     ,  ,      .

          ,      .

             .         ,          .

  .    ,  .

----------


## lik262006

! 

1)          

2)    . 
   . :Redface:

----------

,    ,   ,       ,  ,      ,       ,       .

----------

!   .     2006 : , , .
      .       ?    .

----------


## Sibiryachca

> !   .     2006 : , , .
>       .       ?    .


 1-      .    .    ,   2 .  ,    , ,     4.       ,    .

----------


## svetuochek

,         ?
 17.7     .  18.2         . 

  , .12:
"        ,        ,        ."

..  ?

----------


## uristeko

> ,         ?
>  17.7     .  18.2         . 
> 
>   , .12:
> "        ,        ,        ."
> 
> ..  ?





> ,         ?

----------


## uristeko

> !   .     2006 : , , .
>       .       ?    .


       ,   .       3  (  )  5   .   ,   5     .

----------


## uristeko

. ,    5 ,       ,   . ,  ,       .   ,        ,       .

----------


## uristeko

> .    ( 5   , ..           ). 
>           "",          97 ,     .         ,    ,    .
> !
>   ,     50-100 .. ().   ,     ,    3 ..   .
>     1  (      ,       ).  .
>       ,      .
>    ,       .


 . ,    5 ,        ,  ,    :Smilie: . ,   ,       .   ,        ,      .

----------


## Sehnsucht

:Frown: 
  ,          ,    .
    ,    ,   ,    ,   .
 ,    .   - -   ().   -  / (/),     -   :EEK!:  :Hmm: 
          ?  - ,     :Redface:  
..    ,

----------


## uristeko

Sehnsucht,          .      . 

   ,          .    ,   .        .

----------


## svetuochek

> ,   .        .


     )))
  :  ,    .         .       ,   .        .
  :     ,      .   .   ,  ,    .  ,   ,    4 .      (   )    ))) .    :    ,      .   ,     .    .      (     ,   ,    ). .  ,   , ,               .      :Big Grin:

----------


## rf

***.        :Smilie:

----------


## tikwa3

,          .          ( )  ,    (    ):

    ,     ,  ** , *     -  ,   ,      .* *      ,* ** .          .3     16.02.2010 30 "        , ,     (   )".


   ,   ?    . ...          .     ,          :Frown:

----------


## tikwa3

,   ...

----------


## 2010

3- ,      ,        (((             ???  )

----------


## 2010

,    ??

----------

?

----------


## tikwa3

,        .      ,    ,

----------

?

----------


## tikwa3

,    :Smilie: ,           :Smilie:

----------


## ludkina-vera

150 .   .    ,     1  2  ,       ?

----------


## _N

, ..  2  -    ,   .      ,    ,    "".    ,       (      ).  ,  ,        ,          ,             ,       . ..    ,   .      "".(  -   -   12.09.2011 13-1058/2011, !)

----------

!
   , "   "   ("  ").    ,   ,  .
   ,   ,  :      ?.

 :        ???

----------


## ZZZhanna

,    -     (    ).

----------


## Mon-mon

.    .      .   " ,  ..."

----------


## -79

.   ( 15%)  ,     .  ,  .  ,   .   ,   ?

----------


## ellenka36

, ,   ""  , ..     ,     !     .....  :   ,      50   50     ?   ?

----------


## Domrach

4   ,  .      -   ?

----------

,       ,   ,     .          ,          ,            ,         120..,     ,   ,  ,   ,    400..,      ,   .              144 ,          .    ,        .
      ???

----------


## tatyen

**,       ,       .     . 
-    ,     ?
      ?

----------

,   144 .

----------

*tatyen*,   ,      :Frown:

----------


## tatyen

144    (  0,2) 29  
   7,25 
  ?   ?
 - ?
      4 . ,        (  5- )  26 
           ?

----------

*tatyen*,    .,       : 8  9  28,8,
15  17  28,8,
19=248,40.
20=5,
21=1,6,
22=1,
23=1,93,
24=1
26=110457
27=110457

----------


## tatyen

**,    ,         ,  
  "      , ,       19.01.2012 18:00
 ,                 .          -   .

----------

*tatyen*, , .        .    ,   20   ,     110457  ,     ?         :Wow:

----------


## dana

> 4   ,  .      -   ?


 -   . :Smilie:    2     .    .

----------


## zharkov65

.      ,      50000   .        (  50000 , , - ,  "?"-   -  ?).       ,   ,  ,   1      ,      05.04.2007  204 ( .    27.03.2008  182).    ?

----------


## 027

.
      .
 , ,   -   ,       .       ,       .       .      ?        -     7 ,     ?
-    ,  --,         ,
           ,       .
  ?

----------


## tatyen

*027*, - ,  .    .       .    ?   80

----------

,  2 ,   2011        .         ,   .   ( 50    ).    ,  :
1)   ,     ;
2)           ;
3)    ...    .
    .. .

----------


## saigak

> ...    .


  :yes:    ...

----------


## Na28ta

*saigak*,      .    ,    ,  ...

     ..        .      :    .,      -  . ... ,       .     .,       ( ).   ,                   .   ?!   ,   .,           .,    ,    !      1    .          ,       ,   .  . ,     ...

 :      ...      (  )  ,         ( ).          ...   , ,     ...

----------


## 2007

. , ,      1    (   ).   -  .         (  ).       .         (   )?   "  ,    "     . ,      ?

----------


## vfrc74ru

!     .        -     -    0,02        .    .

----------


## elenah9

,       ?

----------


## Na28ta

20 .

----------


## Strekozk@

,      ,      ,    .       ,       ?

----------

,  ,     2012   .  2011   4    1,93, 5    1,58.

----------


## 2007

30  2011   371- "    2012     2013  2014.."    ,      2003   2005 ,   2012   ,  :

    344  12.06.2003. - 2,05

    410  01.07.2005. - 1,67

----------

> ,      ,      ,    .       ,       ?


 :

    ,          . .  !    
    ,   -. 
           (  ). 

          15    (      ,      -  -).  ,        . , ..   ,         .       ,        2012 .  

        .  ,       .  . .   , ,   5 . 

    ,    .     !!!!!!     .

----------


## Na28ta

> 15


, , ,    , ...          .        :Embarrassment:    ,        (   ),   ,   15    -        :Wow: ,   -   . ,   ,    .   ?

----------


## SVALS

. 8.41 .   "               ;    -       .".
 -    ,    ?

----------


## Andrey P

!  3   .  . 1 .   .    .    ...    ...

----------

-.  "         "            (, , , ,, ).       .      ,   ,   .            ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


    8.41

----------

(( !  ,  ,    ?

----------


## ecov

> (( !  ,  ,    ?


  :Smilie:

----------

-      .       ,           ,  ,         .      ,      .      (     ),      .        .        ,     ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


       ,      ,   ,      ,

----------

,   -  ,       .   ,         ...

----------


## ecov

> ,         ...


    :  -  ,    ,

----------


## Blueberry

,      . ,   ,      ?  ,     ,     .      ?

----------


## ecov

> .


        ,  . 
  :
      16 1.       .
     28.08.92  632              ,

----------


## Nephila

> -.  "         "            (, , , ,, ).       .      ,   ,   .            ?


     ?      ,       ,   ""  ?   ?   ,    ?!

----------


## ecov

> ,       ,   ""  ?   ?


    /  ,   ,

----------


## Nephila

> /  ,   ,


   ....     ?

----------


## ecov

> ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nephila

!    ?!!!        ?!    ?         ?! :Big Grin:

----------


## ecov

> 


   -   :yes:

----------


## saigak

> /


    ,        ....     ,     ....



> -


,   ... :Smilie:

----------


## ecov

> ...


  :Big Grin: 




> ,


        ,     ,  /

----------


## Nephila

> 


 :Rofl:  :Rofl:  :Rofl:

----------


## Nephila

> ,     ,  /


         ,     ,      ,    ,       ,          ,  )      ,     ....

----------


## ecov

> 


-      ?

----------


## Nephila

,  )))

----------


## ecov

> ?

----------

> ?      ,       ,   ""  ?   ?   ,    ?!


     ,      .        (((   ,       .  .       ,    ....        .




> -      ?


      ?      ?

----------


## ecov

> 


        ,    -   




> 


   3  ,          ,     ,   , 


> 


.




> ?


       ,

----------

.                  ,  ...

----------


## ecov

> ...


  :Big Grin:

----------


## 789

...      .       ?!  , , ,         ...   -   ,    , ...

----------

- !       .             .. , ,     ,  .   ?  )

----------


## ZZZhanna

.

----------


## ecov

> 


  1-4     , ..   ,     - ,    , ..   ,  ,        ,    ,     :yes:  



> .


  ,      , ..    ,    1  , ..           ,

----------

> .


ZZZhanna,       ?

----------

, ZZZhanna!!  ..    ....           ,      ,            .... ????

----------


## ecov

> 


     .51,

----------

)))

----------


## Na28ta

,    ...

----------


## 02zkmn

. ,       ...

----------


## Na28ta

:Smilie:   .      ,   "** "   ...

----------


## ecov

>

----------

! , ,    (.),  6  +  = 7 .        .   - 1 ..   .            ?

----------

???    ,   ??           .    ??

----------


## ecov

> 


  ,         



> 


  ,    -        



> ???    ,   ??           .    ??


 ** , .. -        (        ),     -       ,        ,    ,       ,

----------

*ecov*, 



> 


 !       ,  .... :Shok:  :Shok:

----------

> *ecov*, 
> 
>  !       ,  ....




!!!!       -,??????

----------


## ecov

> ,


,    :Big Grin:

----------

, ,  ???        ???

----------

**, 



> -,??????


 .       ,                .
     ,   ,    ,      .....     .

----------


## Lady-M

,  , -  -      ...     .  ,   ,    . ,        ?

----------


## svetuochek

+  2014. ,  ,   ?    ,    .      9120040001004, 4  .   ,  ,    ,     .   ,    ,      2013. .   ?          ?

----------


## ecov

3  



> ,


 



> ,


   ?

----------


## svetuochek

.




> 


   ,  .   .3 . 18  89-  24.06.1998          .    . 14  89-,   .     .     ?

       :
1. ,      (. 15  89-)
2.        (. . 19  89-),       721  01.09.11

  ...

----------


## ecov

> .


 ,   



> .


 



> ,      (. 15  89-)






> 


 ,  ,

----------


## svetuochek

*ecov*, .
 -   ,    .

----------

,         (    ?   -     15 ?

----------


## ecov

> 


  -   ,     .           ,      15

----------

> -   ,     .           ,      15


      ?

----------


## ecov



----------


## Artlogos

,    ,       "       "   ,  .    .   ECOV    .               -       "       "  .
  ,       -    . wapspravka @ mail. ru

----------


## ecov

> "


  :Wink:

----------


## Artlogos

,                 ,               .          .   ,       ,    1          1   5             .


 11.    , , ,    
       , , ,    ,     , :
      ....

----------


## ecov

,   -  ,    1  2  ,  5,          .




> ,                 ,               .


  :Wink:

----------


## Artlogos

,    .              ,     ?

----------


## ecov

> ,    .


 




> ,     ?


  ?     ,    ,      ,    ,        ,

----------


## GH

!
 .       ,    -   ?      ,:  -  -  .,  . ?  ?     :          ,  ...  ...  ,   ... ., .

----------


## Artlogos

?

----------


## -

"".       ,     ().       ,  , ,  . , .     , ,     .    ,  .       .
      .

----------


## ecov

> .


      :   ,

----------


## -

"" ,    .   (  ),   .  , ,    ,   , .... .     ,   ,  ,   .     .... (  ),    -    .    .

----------


## Na28ta

ecov,        ,   (  . )  , ,  .   ,      ...  ..     , ,  ,       ,     .          -   (  ,   2  ):      ,    .

 , ,      ,      -    .

----------

> ecov,        ,   (  . )  , ,  .   ,      ...


       ..    ,     ,   "".         . ,  ,    : "   .      . :Razz:  :Razz: :         .     ." , : " ,      .... .  ,     ,    4 , :       ,       ,      -   +   ?!"   ,   ,    ,     . :Big Grin:

----------


## ecov

> , ,    ,   , .... .


   ,       ,   -  



> , ,      ,      -    .


  :Big Grin:

----------

!     !      !         -   !    -

----------

